# Carpet Glue on Basement Floor?



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

After the recent flooding in Wexford Co. I was forced to tear out all of the carpeting in my finished basement. I've decided to start over with an epoxy type floor finish & room sized area rugs. My problem is the glue from installing the original carpet padding is all over the concrete floor & I want to remove it. I've been able to scrape some, but was wondering if anyone knows of some type of product that I could use to get it off?

Thanks!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would start with this....

http://www.citrusdepot.net/info_mastic.html?gclid=CLnSkKf56JQCFQUQswod-0IGSw

Unfortunately though, I don't know if you're going to be able to remove enough of it to make it possible to successfully use an epoxy based finish. It may need more work before you get to that point. But possibly try a small area and see how much this product actually removes and then judge for yourself.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you need to scuff the floor for the epoxy? If you do then I would rent a floor sander & get some heavy grit paper & go at it. As long as the glue is not too sticky still , this method will work. If the glue is still active you may have to use some kind of stripper and a hand scraper to get it off.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A disk floor sander with coarse steel wool should knock it off. If that doesn't do it head to the roofers supply and ask for a spud bar with replaceable blades, get the flexible blades.
(Spud bars are used for scraping the gravel off hot tar roofs.)


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That was my concern as far as using just a stripper. Once you've painted concrete or put an adhesive on it you're going to have to really work to prep the surface for an epoxy. If you want to sand or grind the surface that will probably work but don't waste your time unless you first remove the majority of the adhesive. If you don't, you'll just load up the sanding discs and they'll be useless. 

John


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

If the glue isn't very old you might want to try simple green and hot water. If the glue turns white again it will be easier to scrape up. I wouldn't use anything flammable without adequate ventilation and make sure ALL pilot lights are off!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Don't try to dissolve the glue with a solvent. This will make a sticky paste that will be very difficult to remove from the floor, let alone get it off your scraping knife once its off the floor. I'd just leave the glue as it is and get out the elbow grease and a good scraper.

Most hardware stores carry a scraper that uses a 6" replaceable razor blade on it. Some even have a handle long enough so you can use it standing up. This is a major back saver if you can find one with the long handle.


----------

